
Popular Node packages now comes with job announcements - nnnmnten
https://i.imgur.com/SiftAN4.png
======
pimterry
[https://github.com/zloirock/core-
js/issues/548](https://github.com/zloirock/core-js/issues/548) has some
interesting discussion and context around this, including a response from the
author: [https://github.com/zloirock/core-
js/issues/548#issuecomment-...](https://github.com/zloirock/core-
js/issues/548#issuecomment-494112872)

